# Ask the next member a music-related question...



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a game that is going well on another forum that I belong to. 

A poster asks a question related to music - then the next poster answers the question and asks another question - although you can just ask the same question again, if that doesn't go on too long. 

I will kick off. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

If you could meet and talk to any composer of classical music, living or dead - which one would you pick?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> If you could meet and talk to any composer of classical music, living or dead - which one would you pick?


Has to be J S Bach (plus a German interpreter). Trouble is there would be too much to say.

Next question: What was the last piece of classical music you listened to this week? (If any)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Next question: What was the last piece of classical music you listened to this week? (If any)


Mozart - Rondo Alla Turca, on Monday night at our Scottish Dance club. It was part of a reel composed by John Drury which has a set of 'exotic' tunes! 

Same question.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Scriabin - Preludes

Next question: What was the last piece of non-classical music you listened to this week? (If any)


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I listened to this as I'm a big fan of her beautiful voice....






Next question - What instrument would you like to, or have, mastered? That is, mastered to virtuoso level.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Organ (preferably church organ). I had lessons on electronic organ for a few years as a teenager, and had the chance to play a church organ once in my thirties (no audience fortunately). 

Next question: what is the most recent CD you bought?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Next question: what is the most recent CD you bought?


Violin Grade 5 Exam Pieces ABRSM in October this year - to listen to before approaching a new violin teacher. But after a sample lesson, I decided she was not The One, mainly because she didn't seem to be listening to what I was saying. So I'm back playing folk fiddle on my own.

Which is your favourite genre of non-classical music?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Big/Jazz Bands

What composer of the 21st Century do you appreciate the most?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

What composer of the 21st Century do you appreciate the most?
Unsuk Chin, Magnus Lindberg or Anna Thorvaldsdottir, maybe Lindberg the most...

Which one of the early romantic composers (not Beethoven) made the most impact on later composers?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

C M von Weber. 

What is your personal definition of atonality? Just kidding.

Who is the earliest composer, chronologically, that you listen to more regularly?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hildegard von Bingen.

What is your favourite instrument for concertos (outside piano, violin, cello)? Which concerto for that instrument is your favourite?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Purcell

EDIT: ArtRock beat me to it. Double Bass, Walter Ross

Which composer's music do you admire more than you actually enjoy?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Which composer's music do you admire more than you actually enjoy?


Bach, I think, though it pains me to say it. I find his music so clever and yet somehow he doesn't move me as other baroque composers do.

Which is your favourite century for classical music?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Which is your favourite century for classical music?

The 20th Century, though probably more accurately, 1850 to 1950. 

Which composer do you listen to the most frequently?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Which composer do you listen to the most frequently?
MOZART, since 1975

Which instrument group do you like the most?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Percussion. I like hitting things.

What do you think the second hardest instrument is, to master?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm guesing piano is the first, right Ben? Second, maybe something like this....especially the telephone exchange parts.






no wait...maybe this...






Which concert hall is at the top of your bucket list?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

No, I think piano is one of the easier ones actually.

The human voice is the hardest instrument. No contest there.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> I'm guesing piano is the first, right Ben? Second, maybe something like this....especially the telephone exchange parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had three.

Wigmore Hall (for Chamber/Instrumental music).

The Met Opera House (for Opera)

The Concertgebouw (for Orchestral).

I've done the first two so the answer to the question is 'The Concertgebouw'

Question: name the living composer you listen to most if any - if none then the most recently deceased.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


>


Did Lucasfilm hire that guy to do this:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Question: name the living composer you listen to most if any - if none then the most recently deceased.
 Classical - Philip Glass
Traditional - Tom Anderson

What was the last live classical music event - concert, opera, ballet - that you attended?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Handel Radamisto Snape Nov 2 2018 English Touring Opera

Are you now, or have you ever been, into pop music, and if so what was your favourite style or artist?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes and yes - preferred styles include progressive rock, new wave, and singer/songwriters. Favourite acts include Steven Wilson (also his bands like Porcupine Tree), Peter Gabriel (also Genesis), Kate Bush, Tori Amos, David Bowie, and Pink Floyd.

What is a piece of music (any genre) that you really love, even though it is in a style you normally don't like?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

John Coltrane - My Favourite Things. I am not normally a Jazz fan.

What is your dream classical concert - three works including which performers from anytime in history (try to keep total timing to a reasonable concert length).


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*What is your dream classical concert - three works including which performers from anytime in history (try to keep total timing to a reasonable concert length).*

Bach - Concerto for two violins in D minor BWV 1043 - Andrew Manze & Rachel Podger
L. Boccherini: La Musica Notturna delle Strade di Madrid - Op. 30 n. 6 (G. 324) - Jordi Savall
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez - Narcisco Yepes

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

What's the first piece of classical music that you can remember listening to, and how old were you at the time?
(For myself - Ritual Fire Dance, aged between four and six.)


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

*What's the first piece of classical music that you can remember listening to, and how old were you at the time?
*

For me it was the Grieg Piano Concerto. The slow mvt. floored me and there was no turning back after that, I even went on to learn the work. I was 15.

What's the worst mistake or serious breakdown during a performance that you've witnessed?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> *
> What's the worst mistake or serious breakdown during a performance that you've witnessed?*


*

The worst mistake was when our local baroque group invited a well-known soprano and a counter-tenor to sing with them, and wires were crossed during the correspondence setting it all up so that the soprano turned up expecting to sing what the ensemble had not rehearsed. They had to make do with one rehearsal.

The concert was okay, though the soprano did not seem to be in very good voice. Maybe it would have been better if everyone had been on the same page - who knows?

Do other members of your household or friendship group share your taste in music, or do you 'agree to differ'?*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

wrong thread ..........


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

Ingélou said:


> The worst mistake was when our local baroque group invited a well-known soprano and a counter-tenor to sing with them, and wires were crossed during the correspondence setting it all up so that the soprano turned up expecting to sing what the ensemble had not rehearsed. They had to make do with one rehearsal.
> 
> The concert was okay, though the soprano did not seem to be in very good voice. Maybe it would have been better if everyone had been on the same page - who knows?
> 
> Do other members of your household or friendship group share your taste in music, or do you 'agree to differ'?


I'm very lucky that, when I downsized and moved, I was invited to join a local group who get together to have piano playing afternoons - there's a lot of Mozart, Bach, Chopin, Debussy, jazzy improvisations on popular music..... and they mostly play better than I can, which is great.

But I've outlived the couple of people close to me who loved classical vocal music. And Lieder are my greatest musical love.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Alinde said:


> I'm very lucky that, when I downsized and moved, I was invited to join a local group who get together to have piano playing afternoons - there's a lot of Mozart, Bach, Chopin, Debussy, jazzy improvisations on popular music..... and they mostly play better than I can, which is great.
> 
> But I've outlived the couple of people close to me who loved classical vocal music. And Lieder are my greatest musical love.


Thank you. :tiphat:
I hope, all the same, you'll find a new friend with whom you can share your love of Lieder.

Next Question:

Do you have more than one recording of a particular classical piece or non-classical song? Why - and please give details.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

We have two copies of Biber's Rosary Sonatas. We started with Andrew Manze and then heard Bizzarrie Armoniche on You Tube and thought that was worth getting. It's a very different approach to Manze but equally enjoyable.

Next Question

Who is your most admired musician or singer? (Either classical or non-classical)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Harry Partch.

Next question: What is your favorite non-European, non-American country for classical music?


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Japan - Takemitsu and Hosokawa are firm favourites of mine. I also like Fujikura, Nishimura, Miyoshi, Yuasa, Yoshimatsu and probably some others that I cannot think of right now.

Next questions: What is your least favourite musical instrument?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Highwayman said:


> Next questions: What is your least favourite musical instrument?


The flute. It's okay mixed up with other instruments but in flute concertos I find it annoyingly shrill.

Next question: What's your singing voice like? Can you hold a tune & have you sung in a choir?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Awful, no and no.

Next question: it is karaoke night in the Classical Music Lounge. Which song/Lied/chanson/aria are you going to perform (if necessary after a few alcoholic consumptions)?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Handel's *Where'er You Walk* - we learned it in school singing classes & I still love it. I already enjoyed Handel's music from my violin lessons and later on at university I studied the poetry of Alexander Pope and spent hours in the library in a dream of happiness. I love the Augustan age.






Next Question: Is there any performer (singer, instrumentalist) that you don't care for though s/he is very popular, and could you explain why he or she is not to your taste?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Is there any performer (singer, instrumentalist) that you don't care for though s/he is very popular, and could you explain why he or she is not to your taste?
...oops: Segovia, I avoid his recordings because I thought he was such a pompous, self-important kind of god of guitar. I have of course heard him, but think he smears that personality on to whatever he played. Grr. I'm trying to get over feeling this way, since it's kind of hateful and stupid. Sorry everybody!

so: Do you ever get hung up on a rather simple song? Which one? (I'm having a round of "Be My Baby" with the Ronettes <3)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have an 'earworm' going at present - most annoying - of Helen Shapiro's 'Fever'. 

Listening to a song over and over, however, was something I used to do when I was young, but don't do now. I remember these in particular - The Beatles 'We can work it out'; The Seekers, 'I know I'll never find another you'; Adam Faith, 'Mix me a person'; The Stones, 'Can I get a witness'. What they had in common was a sort of desperate love and tenderness. I try to keep this emotion under control nowadays! 


Do you have a 'collection' of recordings by a particular composer, all the songs of the same singer, etc? Or did you ever 'collect' in the past? If so - what did you collect, and why? If not - do you think 'collecting' is a silly thing to do?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't have, and have never had, a 'collection' as such. I have just bought my 4th CD of Chopin Nocturnes, but I'm not aiming for more.
Collecting isn't 'silly' but it's just not for me. Maybe I lack the focus.

New Q: which classical composer do you most admire as an all-round decent human being?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*New Q: which classical composer do you most admire as an all-round decent human being?*
Probably Biber - a good family man who did the best for his children by the sound of it, and who is attractive to me because I think his Catholic sensitivity informs his Rosary Sonatas, which is just about my favourite piece of classical music.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_Ignaz_Franz_Biber

It certainly wouldn't be Lully, my favourite composer! 

*New Q: If you had the power to extend the lifespan of a classical composer by 20-50 years, which one would you choose and why?
*


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

If you had the power to extend the lifespan of a classical composer by 20-50 years, which one would you choose and why?

Mozart. Not because I like him, particularly, but listening to his final few great works there is obvious promise for further development here that was unfilfilled due to his early death. Would he and Beethoven have shared a similar musical journey, perhaps - or a relationship akin to the Haydn/Mozart one?

*New Q: Do you own any ridiculously large box sets, and if so, how many CDs are in it?*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We own the All-Baroque Box and there are 50 CDs in it. We got it after seeing it recommended on TC. 

*New Q: What's behind it when you buy a new CD or other musical item? Where does the recommendation (usually) come from - TC or friends or what? *


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*What's behind it when you buy a new CD or other musical item? Where does the recommendation (usually) come from - TC or friends or what?*

Presto Music "New Release Round Up" weekly newsletter.

*New Q: How would you answer the following statement?

"Only in my dreams would I ever be able to play the (fill in the blank) as well as (fill in the blank) much less (fill in the blank)"*

(answer per request - Only in my dreams would I ever be able to play the violin as well as Yehudi Menuhin much less Jascha Heifetz.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Only in my dreams would I ever be able to play the harp as well as the harpsichord, much less the banjo.'

*New Q: If you're having a musical discussion (on-line or at a party) and find that you've gone further than you meant, or made a mistake, and someone questions it, do you find a way to defend what you've said, or admit that you got it wrong?*


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A. Admit I've got it wrong. Nothing worse than digging yourself into a hole where you look an even bigger fool. I'm usually the first to say "I f***ed up! “.

Q. Which recording of a CM piece do you continue to defend even though many people don't rate it (or even hate it)?


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Merl said:


> Q. Which recording of a CM piece do you continue to defend even though many people don't rate it (or even hate it)?


Composition - Mahler - Symphony No. 8 - Sir Simon Rattle

*New Q: Provide a response to this statement - "(Fill-in-the-blank) is the conductor that they hire when they can't get the conductor that they really want"*

(My answer as per request - Zubin Mehta is the conductor that they hire when they can't get the conductor that they really want)

I have no idea why - I mean in the sense of providing an answer that is in any way insightful or musically valid - but he inspires nothing other than something which should be called zubinmehtamnesia because of how eminently forgettable I find his recording to be.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Sir Simon Rattle is the conductor that they hire when they can't get the conductor that they really want.'

*New Q: Which orchestra or ensemble or solo player would you travel 100 miles to see & hear in live concert if the opportunity came your way? *


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> 'Sir Simon Rattle is the conductor that they hire when they can't get the conductor that they really want.'
> 
> *New Q: Which orchestra or ensemble or solo player would you travel 100 miles to see & hear in live concert if the opportunity came your way? *


Actually, I think from now on, the rule shall be that when you set a new question, you also provide your own answer in brackets underneath. Shaughnessy, I'd really like to know what *you'd* have put in those blank spaces in your intriguing sentences! 

*New Question: Which orchestra or ensemble or solo player would you travel 100 miles to see & hear in live concert if the opportunity came your way? *

(For me, it would be La Serenissima)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Ingélou said:


> Actually, I think from now on, the rule shall be that when you set a new question, you also provide your own answer in brackets underneath. Shaughnessy, I'd really like to know what *you'd* have put in those blank spaces in your intriguing sentences!
> 
> *New Question: Which orchestra or ensemble or solo player would you travel 100 miles to see & hear in live concert if the opportunity came your way? *
> 
> (For me, it would be La Serenissima)


András Schiff.

*In your heart of hearts, is Classical music your soul music - or is there a different kind of music which really hits you where you live?*

(My answer: Country music.)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My soul music is folk music - the genre that really speaks to me is Scottish fiddle music of the Golden Age (eighteenth century) but I also love Irish jigs & Playford dance tunes.

*New Question - How old were you when you realised that Classical Music was for you - something you loved & a serious interest that you needed to investigate?*
(My answer: I've always liked bits & pieces, but this revelation came in retirement, aged 60, when I found this forum.)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ooh, that's a tough one! I've always been exposed to CM, owned my first symphony cycle in my teens and loved, and watched live, many of the warhorses. It's always occupied part of my listening but it didn't start to dominate my listening until the turn of the century. Since then it's really become the dominant music in my life and now other genres probably get less than 20% of my attention.

*Q. Which musical instrument do you really not like the sound of? *

(for me it's bloody harpsichords)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't like the sound of the piccolo. It's too squealy. 

*New Question: Obviously it's both - but would you say that your response to classical music is mainly cerebral - admiring the skill, looking at the score - or mainly emotional, being moved, inspired etc? Or is it 'finely balanced' between the two? *

(My reaction to music is mainly emotional - my intellect gets more of a look in with literature and art.)


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*New Question: Obviously it's both - but would you say that your response to classical music is mainly cerebral - admiring the skill, looking at the score - or mainly emotional, being moved, inspired etc? Or is it 'finely balanced' between the two?*

Finely balanced - definitely - I use ultra contemporary classical music to stimulate a cerebral kick start to my thinking processes and Baroque/early Classical to offset the insomnia which invariably arrives when you kick-start your thinking processes and they adamantly refuse to go into a lower gear. This is in no way to suggest that Baroque/early Classical is in any way a soporific but rather that its theme and variations form has a way of harnessing random thoughts gone wild.

*New Question - Note: requires complete suspension of disbelief and/or some form of time travel - Composer that you most wish you had a selfie with to impress your friends -*

(If it was just for me - Mahler - but if I had to impress my friends who I'm not entirely certain would even know who he is - I would go with Beethoven


----------



## N Fowleri (5 mo ago)

My appreciation of classical music is more on the emotional side. 

New question: In a physical fight, without weapons, which great composer would prevail over all the others? (Assume they are all of similar age when they fight.)


----------



## N Fowleri (5 mo ago)

Shaughnessy said:


> *New Question: Obviously it's both - but would you say that your response to classical music is mainly cerebral - admiring the skill, looking at the score - or mainly emotional, being moved, inspired etc? Or is it 'finely balanced' between the two?*
> 
> Finely balanced - definitely - I use ultra contemporary classical music to stimulate a cerebral kick start to my thinking processes and Baroque/early Classical to offset the insomnia which invariably arrives when you kick-start your thinking processes and they adamantly refuse to go into a lower gear. This is in no way to suggest that Baroque/early Classical is in any way a soporific but rather that its theme and variations form has a way of harnessing random thoughts gone wild.
> 
> ...





N Fowleri said:


> My appreciation of classical music is more on the emotional side.
> 
> New question: In a physical fight, without weapons, which great composer would prevail over all the others? (Assume they are all of similar age when they fight.)


We posted at the same time. Sorry.

Answer to your question: Beethoven, because Mozart would have grinned like an idiot.

My question again: In a physical fight, without weapons, which great composer would prevail over all the others? (Assume they are all of similar age when they fight.)


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

N Fowleri said:


> My question again: In a physical fight, without weapons, which great composer would prevail over all the others? (Assume they are all of similar age when they fight.)


I pick Alexander Borodin. I actually don`t have much background info about his life and I`m sure he was a gentle soul as he was both a composer and a scientist but he gives me the impression of a benign large-framed man who would go berserk when got provoked. Also he looks a bit like an Ottoman janissary with his killer `stache so I think he might intimidate his opponents with his looks out of the context.

*New Question: In a dystopian/dictatorial future setting you hold a position as a musical authority representing the regime. Someone of high-status (like Goebbels) tells you that they want to ban the music of some classical composers for some random propaganda and it`s your job to choose the composer(s). You cannot really reject this task as physical danger is implied in the case you don`t cooperate. You are not expected to provide any explanations for your choices so you can just arbitrarily pick composer(s). Which composer(s) would you ban and why?*

(I`d choose Philip Glass because I hate his music and also I suspect the regime might use his music as a device to torture people like me (and potentially me, personally) if it is not banned.)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry, but it would have to be Benjamin Britten. Why? Because 1) it's best to pick someone who's fairly average and non-ground-breaking and British, a sacrificial lamb that spares a greater more original bod - and 2) because I've never forgiven him for torturing me in my teens when I had to play Perky Pizzicato in the York Schools Strings Orchestra, Junior Section.

*New Question: Do you like Opera - if so, which is your favourite Opera and/or Composer and why? If not, why not, and which Opera do you dislike least?*

(I like Opera, because I like dramatic stories and a good night out with some stirring singable songs attached; as you see, I'm a lightweight, so I'd pick Carmen as my favourite.)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ingélou said:


> Sorry, but it would have to be Benjamin Britten. Why? Because 1) it's best to pick someone who's fairly average and non-ground-breaking and British, a sacrificial lamb that spares a greater more original bod - and 2) because I've never forgiven him for torturing me in my teens when I had to play Perky Pizzicato in the York Schools Strings Orchestra, Junior Section.
> 
> *New Question: Do you like Opera - if so, which is your favourite Opera and/or Composer and why? If not, why not, and which Opera do you dislike least?*
> 
> (I like Opera, because I like dramatic stories and a good night out with some stirring singable songs attached; as you see, I'm a lightweight, so I'd pick Carmen as my favourite.)


I like opera, from the romantic era onward. My favourite opera composer is Wagner, ahead of Puccini and, yes, Britten. My favourite opera would be the complete Ring cycle (which I always play as intended - one opera per day). Wagner in general, and the Ring especially, are fantastic integrations of orchestral music, singing, and story lines.

*New Question: Do you often listen to music by living composers? If yes, who would be your favourite composer? If not, which one would you like the explore?*

I do, a decent amount actually. My favourite is Sofia Gubaidulina.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> I like opera, from the romantic era onward. My favourite opera composer is Wagner, ahead of Puccini and, yes, Britten. My favourite opera would be the complete Ring cycle (which I always play as intended - one opera per day). Wagener in general, and the Ring especially, are fantastic integrations of orchestral music, singing, and story lines.
> 
> *New Question: Do you often listen to music by living composers? If yes, who would be your favourite composer? If not, which one would you like the explore?*
> 
> I do, a decent amount actually. My favourite is Sofia Gubaidulina.


I'll be honest I don't play enough music by living composers but I do like many of the non- vocal works of Arvo Part and Caroline Shaw.

*Q. If you were into pop/rock music, when younger, which band/artist was the very first poster on your wall? If not who was your first CM idol? *

(my first poster was a huge Black Sabbath one)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*(Q. If you were into pop/rock music, when younger, which band/artist was the very first poster on your wall? If not who was your first CM idol?)
A.* I was very much into pop, but only for a short while between the ages of 12 and 14. My idols were the Beatles & especially Paul McCartney. I got my Beatles pin-ups from Jackie magazine which I got weekly until my mother banned it because it was making me sillier than I already was. Every night, before I went to bed, I used to snog the pin-ups on my wall. So probably my mother was right.

*New Question: Have you ever met and spoken with any of the singers or musicians you admire (any genre) and can you tell us what happened?*

(I met & spoke with Christie Moore, the Irish singer who started his career with Planxty. He appeared solo at the Durham Folk Festival in the 1980s and we met him on the landing of Dunelm House in the interval of a concert. I took issue with him because he'd introduced a song, St Patrick Was A Gentleman, by saying that the Pope had proclaimed St Patrick no longer a saint. It became clear that Christie had no idea, really, because he didn't go to church - I was a keen convert - so it was a bit embarrassing.)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

*Question: Have you ever met and spoken with any of the singers or musicians you admire (any genre) and can you tell us what happened?*

Martin Carthy. We saw him at a Durham folk club and asked about the song "Famous Flower of Servingmen" which he had sung on a Steeleye Span LP. We hadn't been able to find a version with his ending in any of our ballad books so we asked him where he got the ending. He replied that he had made it up - and very good it was too!

*New Question: Is there any composer who you didn't think you would like, but now find OK?*

(Satie. I'm not one for modern music*. *My piano teacher suggest I try one of his Gymnopédie and to my surprise it was quite nice)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*New Question: Is there any composer who you didn't think you would like, but now find OK?*

Yes. For a long time I couldn't understand the popularity of two composers, Wagner and Mahler. Now they are among my favorite composers.

*Q. Is there a composer who was one of your first favorites who now you hardly listen to anymore?*

For me it is Haydn. I went through a period when I collected 5 or 6 complete sets of his string quartets, symphonies and keyboard sonatas. Now I hardly listen to old Haydn anymore.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

*Q. Is there a composer who was one of your first favorites who now you hardly listen to anymore?*

No, is the short answer. I still listen to the old warhorse just with less frequency and I've just developed in my tastes.

*Q. If you could excel at one musical instrument (to the extent that you're seen as the GOAT) what would it be?*

(guitar for me)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

*If you could excel at one musical instrument (to the extent that you're seen as the GOAT) what would it be?*

Harpsichord

*New Question: What was your first Classical recording (any format) you bought and do you still have it?*

(For me - Musica Reservata 16th Century French Dance Music - LP and no.)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Taggart said:


> *New Question: What was your first Classical recording (any format) you bought and do you still have it?*
> 
> (For me - Musica Reservata 16th Century French Dance Music - LP and no.)


Bach B Minor Mass, Harnoncourt/Musicus Concentus Wein - no longer own the LP box, but do have a CD transfer of it.

*How old were you when you became a classical music fan?*

(I have to say that it was when I entered college/music school ~18)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*How old were you when you became a classical music fan?*
Becoming a truly devoted fan had to wait till I was sixty and retired. But loving the classical music that I heard goes way back - I remember when I was six & had broken my leg lying downstairs waiting for Dad to make breakfast & 'conducting' the 'wireless' (radio) which was tuned to the Third Programme (a station devoted to classical music).

*New Question: What sort of music did your parents like, and did it influence you?*

(My father, a Scot, mainly liked Scottish music; my mother liked all sorts - Flamenco, classical, Bing Crosby, Hawaiian guitar. I was influenced by both of them. I can listen to & enjoy almost any genre but my heart is with Scottish traditional music.)


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Ingélou said:


> *I remember when I was six & had broken my leg lying downstairs waiting for Dad to make breakfast & 'conducting' the 'wireless' (radio) which was tuned to the Third Programme* (a station devoted to classical music).


I may not be reading this properly...

When you say that you had broken your leg and were lying downstairs - Were you actually lying... on the floor - downstairs... with a broken leg... after having fallen... waiting... for your dad to finish making breakfast whilst he simultaneously "conducted" a performance being played on the Third Progamme - with your mum presumably at the kitchen table saying... "There's our brave wee lass, just a bit of Dad's mixed grill, and off we go to hospital"?

If so, no offense, but it seems as if they may have had a somewhat questionable sense of priorities... I mean, it's generally understood that breakfast is indeed the most important meal of the day... but still...Was the ambulance at least on it's way?


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*New Question: What sort of music did your parents like, and did it influence you?*

Most definitely - traditional Irish - I don't remember anything else ever being played - They always stressed that this was our music - That these were the songs that told our story -This is who and what we were and are - And we were to never forget that.

I became immersed in our culture - the tales, the stores, the myths, the exaggerations, the embellishments, the outright lies - all of it - I'm generally acknowledged by our family and friends to be a Seanchaí which in Irish means "story teller" and in English just means "someone who talks a lot".

New Question - You can choose any 10 period time period in either the 20th or 21st centuries - All of the music recorded during that 10 year period is available to you but literally nothing before or after in any way, shape, or form will ever again be heard. - No "greatest hits" - No compilations - Which 10 year period is the one for you?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Shaughnessy said:


> I may not be reading this properly...
> 
> When you say that you had broken your leg and were lying downstairs - Were you actually lying... on the floor - downstairs... with a broken leg... after having fallen... waiting... for your dad to finish making breakfast whilst he simultaneously "conducted" a performance being played on the Third Progamme - with your mum presumably at the kitchen table saying... "There's our brave wee lass, just a bit of Dad's mixed grill, and off we go to hospital"?
> 
> If so, no offense, but it seems as if they may have had a somewhat questionable sense of priorities... I mean, it's generally understood that breakfast is indeed the most important meal of the day... but still...Was the ambulance at least on it's way?


I realised that it was ill-expressed at the time, but I felt I was already being too wordy.

I broke my left tibia when I was six and after a week on the children's ward, I spent three months in plaster at home. During the day, I lay on the sofa in our back sitting room. 

At night, Dad carried me up to bed. Then, in the morning, he carried me down and put me on the sofa in the back sitting room while he made breakfast. So that I wouldn't bother him, he left the radio on. That was when I played at 'conducting' the music, and like the man who thought he could control the weather (in Rasselas), I imagined that the music was following my diktat.

The full story *is* a bit wordy. I just love your comment on it, though!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This is the new question - but Shaughnessy, please remember, you ought to answer it yourself first. 🌟



Shaughnessy said:


> *New Question: Y**ou can choose any 10 period time period in either the 20th or 21st centuries - All of the music recorded during that 10 year period is available to you but literally nothing before or after in any way, shape, or form will ever again be heard. - No "greatest hits" - No compilations - Which 10 year period is the one for you?*


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Forgot to answer my own question -

*New Question: You can choose any 10 period time period in either the 20th or 21st centuries - All of the music recorded during that 10 year period is available to you but literally nothing before or after in any way, shape, or form will ever again be heard. - No "greatest hits" - No compilations - Which 10 year period is the one for you?*

For me - 1970 through 1979 - Planxty, Bothy Band, the solo and duo albums released by each of the members in the groups just mentioned - (although I just checked and a great deal of what I though was late 70's is actually early- to mid- 80's -  ) - Along with a rock solid Scottish and British folk discography although the 1970 cut-off leaves some really first-rate recordings out of reach.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*New Question: You can choose any 10 period time period in either the 20th or 21st centuries - All of the music recorded during that 10 year period is available to you but literally nothing before or after in any way, shape, or form will ever again be heard. - No "greatest hits" - No compilations - Which 10 year period is the one for you?*

1956-1965

This period includes
the Miles first great quintet, the golden age of the Blue Note jazz recordings,
early rock 'n' roll like Elvis, Jerry Lee Lewis, Little Richard, Carl Perkins, basically the Sun Records heyday,
some great country releases, and
early Beatles, Beach Boys and Dylan,
as well as the blues and folk revival

*Q. What is the make-up of your music collection in percentages of recordings for each genre?*

30% Jazz
30% Country 
20% Classical
20% Roots music (blues, Americana, classic rock)


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

*Answer: *
This is my digital music collection, I do own vinyl & CD, but there's very little at this point.


*Question:*
Using these terms referencing eClassical, what is your favorite period?


I own music in all these categories that I like, but if I find I don't like a particular work, I may trash those selections from time to time. Note: Modern & Modernism is the same category upon close inspection of the eClassical site.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

*Question:
Using these terms referencing eClassical, what is your favorite period?*

Romantic, but I do play music from most of those categories. Short and sweet answer. Sorry!


*Q: If you could meet one member of TC in real life who would it be? *

(Josquin13 for me)


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Merl said:


> *Question:
> Using these terms referencing eClassical, what is your favorite period?*
> 
> Romantic, but I do play music from most of those categories. Short and sweet answer. Sorry!
> ...


No need to be sorry, and yes, I do enjoy junk food off & on, but certainly not always.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Withdrawing previous question - Offering up the next one to whomever wishes to have it.


----------

